# Lemoncello



## ROADRUNNER (Nov 26, 2009)

Has anyone got a good recipe for lemoncello wine - I'm thinking if I can't find it I could use the grapefruit wine recipe & modify - I like the honey mead twist plus mint...any ideas?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not sure that lemoncello is a wine.

Here is one 'definition' that I found.



> Definition: Lemoncello liqueur is made by soaking lemon zests in neutral grain alcohol for a month or more. The result is a thick, sweet dessert cordial with an intense lemon-flavor. It is best stored in the freezer.



Google might find some more recipes for you.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 27, 2009)

Take a look at this. Tom wil poke in a show exactly hao whe does the lemon, I'm sure.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4523
Troy


----------



## NY25712 (Mar 1, 2011)

Zest of 13 lemons (13 for good luck)
1 liter grain alcohol 190 proof
1 1/2 liter water
12 oz sugar

add alcohol to zest let stand on 4th day add sugar syrup( water and sugar) 7th day strain bottle and store in freezer

some states will only allow sale of 153 proof alcohol cut water by 20% take 1.2 liters of syrup and add. 

I have cut the recipe in half using 7 lemons used 600 ml water and 500 ml alcohol

currently making orangecello will be ready mar 5

wash lemons before zesting dont get any pith in


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2011)

NY25712 said:


> Zest of 13 lemons (13 for good luck)
> 1 liter grain alcohol 190 proof
> 1 1/2 liter water
> 12 oz sugar
> ...



How's it turn out. Never made Cello before but I had my son bring home a bottle of Everclear last leave. Will have to give this a shot sometime soon.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 1, 2011)

Wade has a nice lemonchello. I am still waiting for the recipe.....
I might try this one. And orange sounds good. Hmmm lime?

I had a chocolate chello in Italy that was really good. Haven't seen one since.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Now were talking, thats sounding pretty darn tasty!


----------



## rocket man (Mar 1, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Wade has a nice lemonchello. I am still waiting for the recipe.....



That does sound good. Hopefully Wade will post the recipe soon.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 1, 2011)

I just finished a gallon batch a month ago. Turned out great and only have one 375ml bottle left. This is the recipe I used. Hilarious too!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4clx50dgTc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4clx50dgTc[/ame]


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2011)

I use
10 lemons zested
add to Mason jar
Fill jar with Everclear
Let it sit 1-2 months
Make simple syrup
I start mixing with 50/50 zested and simple syrup
Mix to your taste


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 2, 2011)

Great Video Tony!


----------



## NY25712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lemon can good gave some to friend that told me they could not find a limoncello here as good as italy told me mine was better than what they had in italy. Orange is done is okay but i"ll stick with lemon much better


----------



## Mud (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently had the chance to visit Fiore Winery. They make a 33% abv lemoncello with a grappa base that is stellar. Next time I make it I am going to buy some grappa to start with. It'll be worth every penny.


----------



## reefman (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it the Fiore Winery in Pylesville, Maryland?


----------



## Mud (Apr 5, 2011)

yes sir. If theirs was avaialble in PA I would just buy it.


----------



## reefman (Apr 7, 2011)

I only live 35 minutes from there. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 10, 2012)

tonyt said:


> I just finished a gallon batch a month ago. Turned out great and only have one 375ml bottle left. This is the recipe I used. Hilarious too!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4clx50dgTc



Thanks Tony - Nonno's English ain't that bad. Informative and interesting.

Came on here this morning to find if anyone has had any experience using Top Shelf (Clickabrew). I would love to be able to make a Sambuca Nero or Amaretto.


----------



## reefman (Jan 12, 2012)

"Came on here this morning to find if anyone has had any experience using Top Shelf (Clickabrew). I would love to be able to make a Sambuca Nero or Amaretto. "

Two of my favorites, I'd love to be able to make these also.


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 12, 2012)

reefman said:


> Two of my favorites, I'd love to be able to make these also.



Somebody else got taste - lol.

Can you make legally liquor base in MD?

Check-out one of the sponsor's website at http://www.brewandwinesupply.com/


----------

